# Two babies turned into ...



## AmyGB (Sep 25, 2016)

four momma's with litters. 

While not ideal we have the momma's all separated into their own 10 gallon tanks. When we got them it was 2 momma's and their litter in one 10 gallon tank. 

On the way home we stopped to get more supplies since 4 momma's and 15 babies eat and poop a LOT more than the 2 I was expecting to take.

I'll get pictures up soon.


----------

